# Rider rants about a Driver asking to be paid for returning a phone



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Shane Penunuri 
(@Pbearshane): https://twitter.com/Pbearshane?s=09
goes on an obscene rant for having to pay an Uber Driver to return her phone
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155682748455015&id=750185014&ref=bookmark


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

If I'm out of the area already any belongings go out the window and it must have fallen out when they got out. If I'm close by I'll stop by, every time I have I have gotten $5-20 without asking and I'm usually within a block of them anyway.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol I found this incredibly funny.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

This pax, Shane, seems like a guy I would hate to get as a customer. 
HE seems rude. Doesn't seem like a nice guy at all.
He makes the rest of us men look bad with his behavior.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> The driver made 2 mistakes.
> 1. Never should have taken that pax. Probably a good idea to call pax 1st and cancel on those like her....bad attitudes.
> 
> 2. Should have dropped phone off at local police station and let her pay for another Uber to go pick up her stinky phone.
> ...


What a classy young thing! Do you think she kisses her dog's butt with that mouth?

I believe her when she says that she wrote a "strongly worded" letter to Uber. I'll bet!

If she is 20-30 mins out from most pickups,my guess is that $40 is not too far off from a normal pickup, right guys/gals ?

I still put this crap squarely on Uber'x back. They promote "free returns" which are not theirs to promise.

Once again, unlike some black car owners, I APPRECIATE Uberx transferring these people. Our late night "how much?.....expletive....click" calls have completely dried up. Bless your hearts!


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

What a c**t ! Like i always say i never return anything. When i first started I got stuck waiting for an hr yes an hr for some chick i just dropped off to come outside her apartment to get her phone at 2am. No tip no nothing. Never again! Now its going right out the window! IDGAF!


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Her face killed my morning wood.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Her face killed my morning wood.


Look again. HIS face killed your morning wood.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

She has a stripe painted on her like the cat that Pepe Lepew (sp?) used to chase. Fooled me too


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I still put this crap squarely on Uber'x back. They promote "free returns" which are not theirs to promise.


Sure it is, as long as they are willing to pick it up at the local office, police station, or be willing to chase the driver down.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Not only did it slip out of her purse when she was getting out, it fell right in front of my tires.

So sorry, you lousy excuse for a human being.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Sure it is, as long as they are willing to pick it up at the local office, police station, or be willing to chase the driver down.


I'm curious...has anyone reading this thread ever used the lost item feature in the driver app (assuming It still exists)?
Their training video says they will advise you what to do. I would love to know what that advice has been. Technically, if they order you to take the phone somewhere, they are requesting that you use your car to perform a service, so you could bill them for the trip. I would love to see a class action collection effort-teach those ass hats a lesson about CONTRACTED SERVICES. 

Years ago, they were telling us how much money we'd make doing Black. We told them we'd have to pay our drivers to sit in wait, so unless they could offer guarantees, we could not justify placing cars downtown (we'd have to have several, to have any exclusive deal, and they obviously couldn't make any guarantees) they were puzzled that we felt we should pay drivers for waiting. Dolts.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

limepro said:


> Lol I found this incredibly funny.


Attention ***** at its finest?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Forty bananas and twelve minutes does seem a bit excessive, _*BUT*_ in my long experience as a Company Official who had to deal with similar, I have seen more than one customer exaggerate. I would guess that the driver was at least thirty miutes away and wanted twenty bananas. That _might_, be pushing it, but allright. Add this: from the attitude of this passenger, I wonder if he, she, it (despite claiming to have to "go to work") has ever had _any_ job, never mind one that pays by the hour. Further, this one seems like someone who would exaggerate more than a little.

When I would get a customer complaint on a driver who charged a reasonable amount for return of a lost article, I would ask the customer "Sir, have you ever had a job that paid by the hour? Yes? That means that your time is worth something. What makes you think that my driver's time is not worth something?" Some passengers would insist that the driver or company is responsible for the lost article. Too bad, Sirrah. Whose article is it? Whose property is it? If it is your property, that means that you are responsible for it.

It got to the point where I would simply advise drivers to take lost articles to the Lost and Found at the D.C. Taxicab Commission and be done with it. If the customer wanted it that bad, he could go there and get retrieve it. It is what I always do. The DCTC will give you a receipt for the lost article, if you ask for it. To be sure, it is inconvenient for the customer to go down there, but if people were not so unreasonable, did not expect something for nothing, assumed a littel bit of personal responsibility and were a little more considerate and understanding, they would make things so much easier on themselves.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

It's making it's way around Facebook, almost has 6,000 views. What a nasty *****.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

We should all send friend requests


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Not only did it slip out of her purse when she was getting out, it fell right in front of my tires.
> 
> So sorry, you lousy excuse for a human being.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

what an entitled B***h.
i know an ex cabbie friend who found a phone and because the customer was being a dick he refused to deliver it.stepped on the phone and shattered the glass
so customer dragged his ass to pick it up his now shattered phone just because he didnt know to be nice.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> The driver made 2 mistakes.
> 1. Never should have taken that pax. Probably a good idea to call pax 1st and cancel on those like her....bad attitudes.
> 
> 2. Should have dropped phone off at local police station and let her pay for another Uber to go pick up her stinky phone.
> ...


Yup that's what I did police gave pax hell picking up her story wasn't the same also her Id had another name then the uber account she could only pick up hrs 8-4 weekdays


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks to her, from now on if somebody forgets something in my car, they are going to have to travel on average 15 to 20 miles to the closest police station to my house.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

That he-she looks like Cousin It from the Adams Family.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> Lol I found this incredibly funny.


How often does this guy lose his phone? JEASUS!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I still put this crap squarely on Uber'x back. They promote "free returns" which are not theirs to promise.


I went looking on Uber's website for a lost article policy.  I could find no statement there. To be sure, a CSR has informed us that if we do demand payment for returning a lost article, Uber will de-activate us. Is there a statement somewhere on Uber's website promoting "free returns" of lost articles that I simply could not find?

Uber seems to think that our time is not worth anything.

The Uber CSR did state that we could drop off lost articles at the Uber office. If that happens while I am driving UberX, I will, at _my_ convenience, drop off the lost article at Uber's office. The user can then pay for an Uber to take him there where Uber personnel will return to him his lost article for free. If it happens in Uber Taxi, I will comply with Title 31 and take the lost article to the D.C. Taxicab Commission Offices, where they will give me a receipt. The user can then pay for an Uber Taxi, UberX, street hailed cab, MetroBUS, or METROrail and go to the Taxicab Commission Offices where DCTC personnel will return his lost article for free. The DCTC Offices are in a rather inconvenient part of town. That part of town is coming back, but it still _ain't quite _the safest.

If my cab company makes me aware of a lost article, or, if the passenger calls me back (for calls, I usually call the passenger myself, rather than wait for an operator at my cab company to do it), I will tell the passenger that it will take me time to get the lost article back to him (usually I am quite a distance from the passenger) and that my time is money. If he takes the hint and offers to pay me, I will bring back the thing promptly. If he balks, starts asking questions or simply can not take the hint, I will say "You know what? I have a better idea. I will take it to the Taxicab Commission Offices, you can get it there. The telephone number is ____________." Once I decide that the article is going to the Taxicab Commission, there is nothing that the passenger can say that will alter my course. He had his chance, he blew it, now I am going to protect myself.

I wonder if UberX would de-activate me for following DCMR Title 31. They might, but then, at least, maybe _Washington Post_, which has always hated cabdrivers, might be interested in an article about Uber's de-activating an Uber Taxi driver for following D.C. Regulations. Perhaps not, as Jeff Bezos, who owns the _Washington Post_, is heavily vested in Uber.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Shane Penunuri
> (@Pbearshane): https://twitter.com/Pbearshane?s=09
> goes on an obscene rant for having to pay an Uber Driver to return her phone
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155682748455015&id=750185014&ref=bookmark


^^^
Yeah, she looks like somebody who thinks she's special.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Sure it is, as long as they are willing to pick it up at the local office, police station, or be willing to chase the driver down.


^^^
Or dredge it out of the porta-pottie over at the staging area outside of McCarran.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I'm curious...has anyone reading this thread ever used the lost item feature in the driver app (assuming It still exists)?
> Their training video says they will advise you what to do. I would love to know what that advice has been. Technically, if they order you to take the phone somewhere, they are requesting that you use your car to perform a service, so you could bill them for the trip. I would love to see a class action collection effort-teach those ass hats a lesson about CONTRACTED SERVICES.
> 
> Years ago, they were telling us how much money we'd make doing Black. We told them we'd have to pay our drivers to sit in wait, so unless they could offer guarantees, we could not justify placing cars downtown (we'd have to have several, to have any exclusive deal, and they obviously couldn't make any guarantees) they were puzzled that we felt we should pay drivers for waiting. Dolts.


^^^
As I have said many times on this site... When and If Uber says to return an item and you drive there and while driving you get clobbered... irrespective of whether or not it's your fault, then whose insurance picks up the bill. 
At that point, are you an Uber driver or are you a person on an errand of mercy? 
In fact, exactly WHO is responsible at that point for whatever happens to you and/or your vehicle in transit or returning back to wherever it was that you were. (Really bad sentence construction)
There are a few legalities here that all fall on the shoulders of Uber, who of course... makes up the rules as they go along.

I'd love to see this one in court after some horrendous pile-up on a freeway.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I sent him the link on his facebook. Hopefully, he will learn something or two.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> That he-she looks like Cousin It from the Adams Family.


^^^
Let's not insult Cousin It...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Some one call animal control. Another wild beast escaped the Zoo.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

I've decided to just start taking it all to the police station by my house...30-45mins away from my normal stomping ground.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It was raining hard last night off and on and people were in a rush to get in and out asap. I got a pair of sandals and a small umbrella last night, thankfully items that aren't likely to be requested back.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Shane Penunuri
> (@Pbearshane): https://twitter.com/Pbearshane?s=09
> goes on an obscene rant for having to pay an Uber Driver to return her phone
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155682748455015&id=750185014&ref=bookmark


Not sure if I should laugh, or be very disturbed that she is a "Program Director" for http://www.smyrc.org/:
With mentors like that....one will go far!!!!

------------
*OUR MISSION:*
SMYRC (Sexual and Gender Minority Youth Resource Center) honors, empowers, and supports LGBTQ youth to *be their best selves *and to change the world.

*OUR VISION:*
SMYRC Program embodies a vision of generosity, community support & investment, abundance and intergenerational connection.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok...slowly getting it...
This is someone with deep seated issues. Not uncommon for someone with such issues to take a lot of dramatic license for attention (or sympathy?)

http://www.pdxqcenter.org/ive-only-just-begun/


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I think she isnt %100 sober filmin this. 
I see a bright future for her at AA meetings ...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

toi said:


> I think she isnt %100 sober filmin this.
> I see a bright future for her at AA meetings ...


^^^
She will probably ignore the 7th. Tradition.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

To be fair, the driver probably did not handle this in the most effective manner. He's probably just as disgruntled as most of us here, but lacking the knowledge and forethought to know how to negotiate payment for the return in a way that makes it completely seem like it was the passenger's idea to _offer_ money for returning the item.

After you end the trip, passengers have no idea how far you may have travelled away from their location or what other ride requests you might be in the middle of that would have to take priority over returning their crap... so, you know, I'm already 30 minutes away from you at this point, and I just accepted a ride request. So, we could be talking two hours or more... IF I cancel the request I just accepted, I run the risk of getting into trouble with Uber since they are very strict with us Drivers and won't hesitate to terminate us for cancelling another passenger request.. (Alternately, "I just picked up 20 pizzas that have to be delivered to 16 different addresses. Yes, I have to deliver pizzas as well to make ends meet! Huh? Which pays more? Oh, the pizza, no doubt. Those people tip.") So, *if it was up to me *I would turn around and head right back to you with your phone... I know how everything depends on your phone these days and would hate to lose mine... But (Uber|Ray's Original) is very clear with us drivers that accepting a request and then cancelling is a big no-no, so... (long pause, try to figure out how many digits of PI you can remember, or see if you can come up with a new "home many Uber managers does it take to _____" joke, etc...) By this point they'll either volunteer to reward you or you just tell them that their crap will be at the Uber office after (x o'clock) tomorrow, etc..

The trick is to play it overly nice.. Like, you SO would move mountains to return their precious to them. Oh no! How terrible! *barf*


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Anything left in my car must have been found... and kept by the next passenger, because it's not in my car anymore.

On a different topic, I've learned if you put just the right spin on an iPhone when throwing it long distances, it hooks like a Roy Halladay curveball. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Shane Penunuri
> (@Pbearshane): https://twitter.com/Pbearshane?s=09
> goes on an obscene rant for having to pay an Uber Driver to return her phone
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155682748455015&id=750185014&ref=bookmark


Forward to her parents. She needs her mouth washed out with soap, but maybe her parents do too. Terrible upbringing; no class or manners.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> How often does this guy lose his phone? JEASUS!!


All the talk about getting and being stoned in he/she's post may be the issue. 
He/she is too stoned to operate in the known Universe. 
Losing a phone is the least of this marginal human's problems.

As for lost stuff.... I hit the back light and ask the PAX to get all their goodies and check for their phones.

If something is "lost" in my car, it never happened. The PAX looked, and remembered I asked them to look


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

NightRider said:


> To be fair, the driver probably did not handle this in the most effective manner. He's probably just as disgruntled as most of us here, but lacking the knowledge and forethought to know how to negotiate payment for the return in a way that makes it completely seem like it was the passenger's idea to _offer_ money for returning the item.
> 
> After you end the trip, passengers have no idea how far you may have travelled away from their location or what other ride requests you might be in the middle of that would have to take priority over returning their crap... so, you know, I'm already 30 minutes away from you at this point, and I just accepted a ride request. So, we could be talking two hours or more... IF I cancel the request I just accepted, I run the risk of getting into trouble with Uber since they are very strict with us Drivers and won't hesitate to terminate us for cancelling another passenger request.. (Alternately, "I just picked up 20 pizzas that have to be delivered to 16 different addresses. Yes, I have to deliver pizzas as well to make ends meet! Huh? Which pays more? Oh, the pizza, no doubt. Those people tip.") So, *if it was up to me *I would turn around and head right back to you with your phone... I know how everything depends on your phone these days and would hate to lose mine... But (Uber|Ray's Original) is very clear with us drivers that accepting a request and then cancelling is a big no-no, so... (long pause, try to figure out how many digits of PI you can remember, or see if you can come up with a new "home many Uber managers does it take to _____" joke, etc...) By this point they'll either volunteer to reward you or you just tell them that their crap will be at the Uber office after (x o'clock) tomorrow, etc..
> 
> The trick is to play it overly nice.. Like, you SO would move mountains to return their precious to them. Oh no! How terrible! *barf*


^^^
I feel for you.
No kidding... I really do. 
Pizza delivery?
I can't tell you what I would do... it would get me kicked off the site, and maybe I would have every federal agency banging on my front door in about 15 minutes.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

NightRider said:


> know how to negotiate payment for the return in a way that makes it completely seem like it was the passenger's idea to _offer_ money for returning the item.


Generally, the ones who offer money up front like that end up not producing it at the end.

For instance, "Can we swing by my house to get some 'Sunny D' on our way to the strip club? I'll give you a fat tip, I promise." We pulled up to the strip club and he just got out. I stood there as they walked away. He was very concerned about his ratings, so 1 star was my only revenge.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> I sent him the link on his facebook. Hopefully, he will learn something or two.


Ok Zico Zico


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

UberDC said:


> Ok Zico Zico


Hahaha that's a fake account that i use for shit like that anyway.


----------



## Pinky & The Brain (Apr 8, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I'm curious...has anyone reading this thread ever used the lost item feature in the driver app (assuming It still exists)?


Yes, I have. Some drunk guy flung his head back in the back seat of my car and his trucker cap fell off his head. I used the driver app lost item feature to tell his friend who ordered the car that I found his cap (they were a block behind me, but I was already driving away from them down a 1 way street, and didn't want to make a right turn down another 1 way street to MAYBE still find them standing where I left them at 10:56 PM... trucker hat is still in my damn trunk. RVCA... might take it out, bleach it clean, and wear it on the beach this summer...



JaxBeachDriver said:


> Generally, the ones who offer money up front like that end up not producing it at the end.


SO TRUE, it hurts!!!! After being gypped by 5 fresh ass college kids trying to cram into my FOUR passenger car, who promised me a $10 tip and left at the end of a ride without so much of a good night, much less the tip... I now have a NEW policy for fresh mouths that like to offer money up front! As soon as the passenger offers, my hand reaches out! Money comes into my hand FIRST, and THEN I'll THINK about doing whatever the random ass **** shit law you asked me to break.

******bags.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Pinky & The Brain said:


> Yes, I have. Some drunk guy flung his head back in the back seat of my car and his trucker cap fell off his head. I used the driver app lost item feature to tell his friend who ordered the car that I found his cap (they were a block behind me, but I was already driving away from them down a 1 way street, and didn't want to make a right turn down another 1 way street to MAYBE still find them standing where I left them at 10:56 PM... trucker hat is still in my damn trunk. RVCA... might take it out, bleach it clean, and wear it on the beach this summer...
> 
> SO TRUE, it hurts!!!! After being gypped by 5 fresh ass college kids trying to cram into my FOUR passenger car, who promised me a $10 tip and left at the end of a ride without so much of a good night, much less the tip... I now have a NEW policy for fresh mouths that like to offer money up front! As soon as the passenger offers, my hand reaches out! Money comes into my hand FIRST, and THEN I'll THINK about doing whatever the random ass **** shit law you asked me to break.
> 
> ******bags.


Did uber direct you to return it? Their training video says they tell you what to do, just curious!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Generally, the ones who offer money up front like that end up not producing it at the end.


So true ... had a pax who shoved his GoPro under the front seat so he wouldn't step on it; and while I always check the car after each ride, I never check under the seats ... coz who's going to shove something under the seat. Any way, pax called me a couple of hours later and told me if I'd bring him back the GoPro he'd give me a nice bonus; so we arranged for me to drive the 15 miles back to his hotel the next day at a specific time ... and then I called him about 10 minutes before arriving ... and then 5 minutes before I pulled up to the hotel ... pax texted me and told me to leave it with the doorman. Needless to say, I got squat; though the doorman probably got a nice tip. Top that off, he probably gave me less than 5* because he left his GoPro shoved under the seat.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I'm curious...has anyone reading this thread ever used the lost item feature in the driver app (assuming It still exists)?


I tried once ... but even after Uber contacted the pax ... seems like their stuff was too inconsequential to arrange getting back. (1) water bottle (refillable kind)


----------



## Pinky & The Brain (Apr 8, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Did uber direct you to return it? Their training video says they tell you what to do, just curious!


Hat was too inconsequential to arrange getting it back, I never heard back from the pax. No shit, it was his "friend's hat", NOT his...

I WILL SAY THOUGH, I once had a female pax hand over a wallet to me she found in the back seat... it belonged to the male pax who exited out of the car right before I picked her up. THAT, I returned directly after I dropped her off without trying to make a fuss (only a couple miles drivewise)... poor guy was in a neck brace and couldn't see jack shit, much less move around, plus, he was nice to me. His wife tipped me nicely after I showed up unannounced at their doorstep with wallet in hand.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

**** that. He 


Ziggy said:


> So true ... had a pax who shoved his GoPro under the front seat so he wouldn't step on it; and while I always check the car after each ride, I never check under the seats ... coz who's going to shove something under the seat. Any way, pax called me a couple of hours later and told me if I'd bring him back the GoPro he'd give me a nice bonus; so we arranged for me to drive the 15 miles back to his hotel the next day at a specific time ... and then I called him about 10 minutes before arriving ... and then 5 minutes before I pulled up to the hotel ... pax texted me and told me to leave it with the doorman. Needless to say, I got squat; though the doorman probably got a nice tip. Top that off, he probably gave me less than 5* because he left his GoPro shoved under the seat.


If he dIdnt answer i would have had a nice go- pro, actually after reading this forum I would have told him from the beginning that it wasnt in the car. Go-pros are at least $200. Merry xmas to me!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Pinky & The Brain said:


> Some drunk guy flung his head back in the back seat of my car and his trucker cap fell off his head.


I should've tried it today for the spilled sugar-coated peanuts that a passenger left in the backseat.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> sugar-coated peanuts


should have tested the peanuts ... maybe they were laced with coke


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Shane Penunuri
> (@Pbearshane): https://twitter.com/Pbearshane?s=09
> goes on an obscene rant for having to pay an Uber Driver to return her phone
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155682748455015&id=750185014&ref=bookmark


ive looked at this thread several times to see what the fuss is about , I tried the links but for some reason all I see is chick going to a party or something ? .. really missing out here and I wish you had posted more than links for dumbass's like me to enjoy !


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Forty bananas and twelve minutes does seem a bit excessive, _*BUT*_ in my long experience as a Company Official who had to deal with similar, I have seen more than one customer exaggerate. I would guess that the driver was at least thirty miutes away and wanted twenty bananas. That _might_, be pushing it, but allright. Add this: from the attitude of this passenger, I wonder if he, she, it (despite claiming to have to "go to work") has ever had _any_ job, never mind one that pays by the hour. Further, this one seems like someone who would exaggerate more than a little.
> 
> When I would get a customer complaint on a driver who charged a reasonable amount for return of a lost article, I would ask the customer "Sir, have you ever had a job that paid by the hour? Yes? That means that your time is worth something. What makes you think that my driver's time is not worth something?" Some passengers would insist that the driver or company is responsible for the lost article. Too bad, Sirrah. Whose article is it? Whose property is it? If it is your property, that means that you are responsible for it.
> 
> It got to the point where I would simply advise drivers to take lost articles to the Lost and Found at the D.C. Taxicab Commission and be done with it. If the customer wanted it that bad, he could go there and get retrieve it. It is what I always do. The DCTC will give you a receipt for the lost article, if you ask for it. To be sure, it is inconvenient for the customer to go down there, but if people were not so unreasonable, did not expect something for nothing, assumed a littel bit of personal responsibility and were a little more considerate and understanding, they would make things so much easier on themselves.


$40. bucks and 12 minutes away ? GD !!! , I didn't see the / cant see video for some reason so I cant judge , but when I voise dispatched I would tell my drivers to at least ask for gas money if nothing else , ultimately its the drivers pref. in my opinion and if the pax dosnt agree with the price then I have the driver drop it off at the yard in lost and found when they pay off and that's that . I don't care if the driver charges a trillion dollars .. if the pax is willing to pay then fine , if not then decline and pick yer stuff up at the yard , end of story



Another Uber Driver said:


> I went looking on Uber's website for a lost article policy. I could find no statement there. To be sure, a CSR has informed us that if we do demand payment for returning a lost article, Uber will de-activate us. Is there a statement somewhere on Uber's website promoting "free returns" of lost articles that I simply could not find?
> 
> Uber seems to think that our time is not worth anything.
> 
> ...


 these smart phones and ipads I pod's ect .. all have tracking device's on them , best bet if you don't get your $$$ to return item and don't want to drop it off somewhere is to throw it over a bridge and hopefully a shark or something takes it out to sea and leave them wondering *how wtf *


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Dhus said:


> ive looked at this thread several times to see what the fuss is about , I tried the links but for some reason all I see is chick going to a party or something ? .. really missing out here and I wish you had posted more than links for dumbass's like me to enjoy !


She deleted the video. Probably after she checked the link for this thread that i sent her. I hope she was ashmaed of herself.
On the video, she ranted about the driver asking for $40 to return her phone. If it was a busy night and surging, $40 isn't too much if she wanted the phone back right away.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

limepro said:


> If I'm out of the area already any belongings go out the window and it must have fallen out when they got out. If I'm close by I'll stop by, every time I have I have gotten $5-20 without asking and I'm usually within a block of them anyway.


Haha yeah I had an asshat once that spilled a sunk inndrink and then left his phone. It was the most satisfying feeling to throw it as hard as I could out the window!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I have had things left in my car. I approach it with the idea that it isnt mine and belongs to someone else. I notify uber via the app the passenger left something and if they want it they can pick it up at the local police station where I have turned it over. 

If it isnt yours, DO THE RIGHT THING


----------

